# I need parts!! Clutch pedal, cables and master cylinder.



## 1 ton john (Dec 2, 2010)

I am changing my 1 ton nissan into a manual. Does anyone have the neccesary components?


----------



## Ben1 (Nov 12, 2010)

Just sell yours and buy one that's a manual already. You'll save a TON of pain and aggravation. If you insist on converting yours, buy a junker parts car that's a stick, there'll be a TON of little brackets and parts that you'll need to change out.


----------

